# Washing machine floor drains



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Here in VA we dont need them. As long as the washer has a pan with a drain on it. I heard of other places where the code wants a floor drain installed.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We have to provide a pan with a full 2" floor drain on anything installed above the second floor. They wouldn't even grant us a variance for the penthouse of Water Tower Place, even though the two floors below it are mechanical floors with floor drains every twenty feet or so, the homeowner was not pleased at all.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Down here you dont even have to have a pan, or floor drain. But if I ever build that will be one of the first things I will do.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

A 3/4 drain is all thats required here.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Like an drain pan for a water heater? Piped outside...


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

We have to have a 2" floor drain unless it is in the basement which is supposed to be piped to the outside. You may be allowed to use a pan, I'm not sure that.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Like an drain pan for a water heater? Piped outside...


Yes exactly.


----------



## plumbingpaul (Sep 18, 2008)

*Drains on A/W*

Here you are required to install them or drain pans when on a second story other wise they are not needed.


----------

